# 2013 Ranger 900xp opinions



## Coolwizard

I am seriously considering pulling the trigger on a 2013 Polaris Ranger 900 LE. I've never owned a sxs or anything polaris. Any advice? Are there any pros or cons to this model? I know the engine is new for this year.


----------



## sloboy

I am really enjoying mine. Keep hearing talk about reverse chain issues but have not had any problems with mine ( knock on wood ).


----------



## gpinjason

I'm in the market for a Ranger also, and I'm trying to figure out whether to buy the 800 LE, or spend a little more for the base 900.. the 900 LE is a little out of the budget, but it sure is nice!


----------



## J2!

My 900 has been awsome so far. No problems with the reverse chain yet but then again I haven't really had to give it hell in reverse for anything either, and gonna try to keep it that way. LOL With the way it's programmed it applies power to the wheels alot slower than a rzr does so you ain't gonna win any drag races with it, but for low end pulling you can't beat it, it climbs hills great. As for being the first year for the 900, it's the same motor that's in the rzr. I just bought the base model because I knew I was gonna fix it up the way I wanted it anyway. The best thing about it is it rides like a CADDY and VERY quiet !!!! I definitely made the right choice for the type of riding I do.

---------- Post added at 04:18 PM ---------- Previous post was at 04:15 PM ----------



gpinjason said:


> I'm in the market for a Ranger also, and I'm trying to figure out whether to buy the 800 LE, or spend a little more for the base 900.. the 900 LE is a little out of the budget, but it sure is nice!


Get the 900 you won't be disappointed. The 800 and 900 are totally different machines.


----------



## sloboy

Not trying to steal the thread, J2 you put steering stops on yours, did you remove the factory stop on the driver side? I just put some on mine today an left it in.


----------



## J2!

Yes I have super atv stops on mine. When Jody installed my lift he put them on, not sure about the factory one, gonna have to look, but I'm pretty sure he left it on. When I picked my bike up I could instantly tell it didn't turn near as far as it used to, but I guess when you lift them you gotta guive up something. Definitely gotta get used to doing three point turns in the woods. LOL If you're just now putting some on I'm surprised you haven't broken an axle already. I've heard of people without them breaking axles just turning around in their front yard.


----------



## sloboy

Lol, the only reason I put them on was because I just put a set of mud lites on and didn't want to skin my new rims again. But haven't broke an axle yet. I might take the factory one out just to give it that lil bit more and only use the HL ones.


----------



## Polaris425

I know where you could get a STEAL on a 2011 Teryx LE lol


----------



## Coolwizard

Thanks for the input ... if I buy it, it won't see many rough trails. It will mainly be used around my property to haul the weed eaters, chain saw, cooler, etc. It will probably see some snow plow duty and It may have to pull my trailer some too. It does ride really nice. The model I tested had the power steering and almost steers too easy for me. My wife liked the adjustable driver seat. It's my understanding that the 900 engine was revamped this year and not just pulled from the 900 RZR. ...that worries me a little because I dont like getting the first year model of anything. The LE is expensive. The one I'm considering is loaded already with bumpers, windshield, roof, and rear glass. I may have to go with a stripped down version. Either way it's a lot of coin and it will seriously cut into my beer fund....

---------- Post added at 06:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 AM ----------



Polaris425 said:


> I know where you could get a STEAL on a 2011 Teryx LE lol


Bama is a long way from me! I have considered the teryx, nothing wrong with it but I've owned a lot of Kawi products and I want something different


----------



## Polaris425

lol I hear ya. I should have bought a RZR, I wouldnt have had any problem trying to re-sell it.


----------



## gpinjason

Well, I pulled the trigger yesterday... should be able to pick it up later today with the 28" Outlaw Radials and MSA M20 Kores on it... that should get me around for a while.. I don't plan on making it a mud bike, just a cruiser.. 

What are the steering stops for? will I need them?


----------



## sloboy

Steering stops are so you can't go full turn with the steering and bind the front axles in 4x4 which could break them. Only reason I put them on was because my rims were scrubbing the tie rod. Being a cruiser I would say no but mine is a cruiser, I just cruise where I want to!!


----------



## J2!

Coolwizard said:


> Thanks for the input ... if I buy it, it won't see many rough trails. It will mainly be used around my property to haul the weed eaters, chain saw, cooler, etc. It will probably see some snow plow duty and It may have to pull my trailer some too. It does ride really nice. The model I tested had the power steering and almost steers too easy for me. My wife liked the adjustable driver seat. It's my understanding that the 900 engine was revamped this year and not just pulled from the 900 RZR. ...that worries me a little because I dont like getting the first year model of anything. The LE is expensive. The one I'm considering is loaded already with bumpers, windshield, roof, and rear glass. I may have to go with a stripped down version. Either way it's a lot of coin and it will seriously cut into my beer fund....
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:54 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:51 AM ----------
> 
> 
> 
> Bama is a long way from me! I have considered the teryx, nothing wrong with it but I've owned a lot of Kawi products and I want something different


 It's actually the same motor, they just put a single throttle body on it to cut the hp down some since it's in the utility class sxs and not sport. The computer is set up different too, it applies power gradually to the wheels instead of all out power like the rzr's. I'm sure someone has already found a way to reprogram them to get around that though, I need to do some research and see if I can find any info on this, I will be interested in it if I can find it.

---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------



gpinjason said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger yesterday... should be able to pick it up later today with the 28" Outlaw Radials and MSA M20 Kores on it... that should get me around for a while.. I don't plan on making it a mud bike, just a cruiser..
> 
> What are the steering stops for? will I need them?


 The only time you need steering stops is if you put a big lift on it. It's basically just a big neoprene spacer that keeps it from going full turn.


----------



## sloboy

X2 on the info, it would be nice to get rid of that slight throttle delay.


----------



## Coolwizard

gpinjason said:


> Well, I pulled the trigger yesterday... should be able to pick it up later today with the 28" Outlaw Radials and MSA M20 Kores on it... that should get me around for a while.. I don't plan on making it a mud bike, just a cruiser..
> 
> What are the steering stops for? will I need them?


Did you get the 900? Post some pics when you get a chance.

---------- Post added at 06:44 AM ---------- Previous post was at 06:41 AM ----------



J2! said:


> It's actually the same motor, they just put a single throttle body on it to cut the hp down some since it's in the utility class sxs and not sport. The computer is set up different too, it applies power gradually to the wheels instead of all out power like the rzr's. I'm sure someone has already found a way to reprogram them to get around that though, I need to do some research and see if I can find any info on this, I will be interested in it if I can find it.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 05:04 PM ---------- Previous post was at 05:02 PM ----------


That's good to know, thanks!


----------



## gpinjason

Here she is... got some 28" Moto MTC's on MSA M20 Kore's coming next week... should look nice with those on it.. I robbed my Spider Web Shade off my Jeep as a temporary top also.. LOL. If you want pics of anything in particular, let me know and I'll snap them.. engine, suspension, etc..


----------



## sloboy

SWEET!!! You will enjoy it.


----------



## J2!

Mine was the same color. They are sweet machines for sure, very smooth in every aspect. I have yet to ride one that rides any better. I didn't want an aftermarket exhaust on mine, my kitty is LOUD enough, just the lift so I wouldn't have to snorkle it.. Quiet is gooood now LOL Enjoy it !!!!


----------



## Coolwizard

Nice! I'm a little jealous.

I've had a temporary financial set back, so I may have to post-pone my purchase or go with a different machine.


----------

